# Wind Rush Hotel - Groucestershire



## UrbanX (Oct 11, 2013)

Visited with Senbell. 




Construction of Windrush hotel was suddenly halted one day for financial reasons, and was just left. A buyer was sought for £1m to finish it off. The last I saw was that it was down to £800k with still no one even looking at it. 




“Free Rape” had been added to the existing “Crack” & “Smack” directions: 









I was surprised at actually how close to completion this place was. All the structure was there, most of it roofed, most windows in. The first fix plumbing and electric had even been fitted! 

There wasn’t anything inside by way of ephemera, so one just has to appreciate the graff, the only thing left behind. 







All of the blockwork wad been finished inside, although on the top floor a lot of it had been kicked over. 



Cheers for looking:



Video coming soon.


----------



## krela (Oct 11, 2013)

Lol. Leyhill prison isn't even remotely close to the hotel, but hey.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Oct 11, 2013)

Love the first corridor shot!
Thanks..


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 11, 2013)

What a waste of money! ace pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 11, 2013)

good work mate


----------



## night crawler (Oct 12, 2013)

Still standing then, thought it might have fallen down by now. Great photos


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 13, 2013)

Awesome shots as always dude! Love the video with this too!


----------

